
My Startup Failed, I Lost Everything. Here’s What I Learned: - JayTsa
https://medium.com/@StartupJourney/my-startup-failed-i-lost-everything-heres-what-i-learned-44658a116464
======
tyrw
The lessons here aren't terrible, but the notion that he "lost everything" as
a 22 year old with $50k in savings is frankly laughable. This kind of
hyperbole is what keeps a lot of people from starting a business of any kind,
when in fact they'd be ok taking a saner approach.

~~~
DrScump
But... he probably has to settle for a _Model 3!_ How _embarrassing!_

------
dmitrygr
And yet again we have this _MBA mentality_ that tech is unimportant. I quote:

    
    
      I was a non-techie founder
    

and then

    
    
       college roommate [...] co-founder [...] no dev/design skills
    

OK, so, you started a tech company with no tech founders? Go on ...

    
    
       4) Get clear on what your actually making.
    

OK, i see "your" issue here is much deeper...

    
    
       drugs
    

And, suddenly, everything is clear...

~~~
sharemywin
probably could have got around all of it had he made something people wanted
early in the process.

